# Best snow vehicle for around $5k-$7k?



## banana420 (Dec 7, 2009)

get a good deal on a pick up truck with 4x4. unless you dont like poor gas mileage.:laugh: i love my dodge dakota tho hehehe


----------



## Gnarly (Mar 12, 2008)

If you want to stick with cars, unless you're willing to deal with the high cost of owning an Audi, a Subaru is your best bet. You may be able to find an AWD Ford Fusion in that price range...

Look into a 4x4 truck or a 4x4 SUV. You can always find early 2000's Dodge Durangos for anywhere between $5,000 and $8,000. They get somewhat crappy MPG, but unless you're on a tight gas budget, or are a tree huggin' hippy, who cares. They will easily run to 200,000 miles with minimal issues and they kick ass in the snow.

Can also check out an older Nissan Xtera. Every Nissan I've owned or someone in my family has owned has gone 150,000 - 200,000 miles without major issues. Those are easy to find in your price range.


----------



## rvcasrfr (Apr 5, 2009)

I've only ever heard horrible things about Fords (Fix Or Repair Daily) and the only Ford my family ever had when I was growing up was non stop problems.. So I've always avoided them like the plague. Your experience with them has really been that good?


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

90's model Toyota pickup 4X4.

Will be the best bet for something that won't blow a tranny, and the chance of other mechanical failures are small.


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2009)

ive got a 2001 honda crv. paid like 6300 for it. its awd.
plenty of room. throw a rack on it and youre good to go.


----------



## rvcasrfr (Apr 5, 2009)

What's the most snow any of these vehicles could go through with snow tires without needing chains? Is it generally the same for most vehicles, or all vehicles are different?


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

rvcasrfr said:


> What's the most snow any of these vehicles could go through with snow tires without needing chains? Is it generally the same for most vehicles, or all vehicles are different?


Not much for all of them. The roads have to be plowed. I've seen plenty of trucks with high clearance get stuck in less than two feet of snow. If the roads have more thans 6-10" on them, chances are they are going to close due to the fact that the storm is dumping and Caltrans can't keep up.


----------



## rvcasrfr (Apr 5, 2009)

Hmm, well I'm gonna be movin to Bear here in CA so that doesn't sound too bad.


----------

